# -Oregon Ratlets-



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I have an oops litter of 16  and I need good homes for them. At the moment there are 2 girls available and 12 boys. I was surprised at the variety of markings. Blazes, Lighting bolts, head spots, berkshire, variberk and varigated hooded. blues and blacks. If you live in the Portland/Milwaukie area and are looking to adding a ratty (or 2, or 3  please reply. I need all the help I can get!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you posted on forums such as goosemoose and rat shak? Apparently they have large member bases so are better for rehoming purposes.


----------

